# Do you stop at McDonalds for passengers?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Passenger was angry because I didn't stop at McDonalds, then requested I speed to hurry to get to the destination. Told her speed limit was 30mph, she got angry at that as well. 

I recently realized we virtually don't get paid for waiting only 15 to 20 cents per minute.

Moreover, learned from experience riders always leave a mess in the car and companies won't refund or at least it's a big fight. 

I have a luxury black car but have to do mostly x or lyft to make money. X and lyft passengers tend to be more of a pain than a profit. 

Any advice how to handle this?


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Unless it is surging 3 or 4x or more, then **** no.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> Unless it is surging 3 or 4x or more, then &%[email protected]!* no.


Yes I agree but passengers give negative ratings.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Ratings don't matter unles you are in the low 4.7 or below amounts.... i am at 4.84 and i never stop...


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

My lyft rating 4.5 ish 
Uber 4.8+


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I tell passengers:

"While we aren't paid for time, I am more than happy to wait for you for tips".

Wonder how I get $20 tips? That's how.


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> My lyft rating 4.5 ish
> Uber 4.8+


If your ratings are that low it's from a lot more than a rider that demanded McDonald's unless you don't have many rides given.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

**** your rating. Ugh. Stop letting them control you for ratings


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

I take a hard line on drive thrus - I say I never do them and end up doing them every time when they offer cash tip. No offer of cash tip = auto no I don’t care about down rating retaliation.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Passengers are getting wise. They set the original destination to McDonalds, then once you get there they update to their final destination. You still aren't obligated to wait in the drive-thru. But at least they get you there.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Passenger was angry because I didn't stop at McDonalds, then requested I speed to hurry to get to the destination. Told her speed limit was 30mph, she got angry at that as well.
> 
> I recently realized we virtually don't get paid for waiting only 15 to 20 cents per minute.
> 
> ...


If it's surging and there are not 20 cars unless I see a $20 bill it's not happening. But during the day or evening I don't mind .


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If they buy me food when I'm hungry, then I do it


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

smoran26 said:


> If your ratings are that low it's from a lot more than a rider that demanded McDonald's unless you don't have many rides given.


*Ratings went down on Lyft when I started giving passengers negative reviews. * I believe Lyft does a terrible job of hiding how you rated pax, so they revenge review. Doesn't make sense because most Lyft rides I get tipped. Uber ratings is good.

*BTW, I don't trust Lyft. * I got a critical incident report investigation from a false accusation. Really sucks because I do black car but no demand so I have to take regular Lyft rides. This is where I have trouble with the riff raff.

I also believe Lyft trying to cya because I signed up for black car service. I get maybe 3 pings a week for black car so I'm forced to do regular and refuse to do line. This was the case when my rating was 4.8+ as well. I'm sure they can get sued for false advertising, so maybe they're trying to cya. *Don't know but something is really fishy.*

I know Uber and Lyft's ratings are different, but something is really fishy with Lyft.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Passenger was angry because I didn't stop at McDonalds, then requested I speed to hurry to get to the destination. Told her speed limit was 30mph, she got angry at that as well.
> 
> I recently realized we virtually don't get paid for waiting only 15 to 20 cents per minute.
> 
> ...


Just tell them you are ride share and your on your way and late going to your destination.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> Just tell them you are ride share and your on your way and late going to your destination.


I did, but she smacked her lips and asked me to speed.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

If it's not surging I'll stop at [email protected] If no tip they get 1-star and a report for rudeness.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> If it's not surging I'll stop at [email protected] If no tip they get 1-star and a report for rudeness.


Your image is hilarious . The life of uberx-ing lol.

Accepting that trip your just asking no begging for punishment.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Your image is hilarious . The life of uberx-ing lol.
> 
> Accepting that trip your just asking no begging for punishment.


Thanks! You've got to find humor in this gig or you will not survive.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> Thanks! You've got to find humor in this gig or you will not survive.


So true 


ibeam23 said:


> Thanks! You've got to find humor in this gig or you will not survive.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ibeam23 said:
> ...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Passenger was angry because I didn't stop at McDonalds, then requested I speed to hurry to get to the destination. Any advice how to handle this?


Two minutes past you had all the time in the world to sit in the endless drive-through queue at Icky-D's and now you want me to hurry? What changed, Sirrah? (or Madame)



Goduckies said:


> Unless it is surging 3 or 4x or more, then &%[email protected]!* no.


A surge is all the more reason not to do drive-through.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Totally situational but most of the time it's at bar close so no


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

If its 3 or 4x or more you can make good money waiting... and a lot of times in my market the surge is done after i drop off the rider.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes. I rarely work the late night bar crowd though so it seldom happens.


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

smoran26 said:


> I take a hard line on drive thrus - I say I never do them and end up doing them every time when they offer cash tip. No offer of cash tip = auto no I don't care about down rating retaliation.


I got a one star from three chicks that ordered a ride 30 minutes before the bar close with surge coming. I told them no and they begged. I drive to the Wendy's and there is 20 cars in line. Me, nope, sorry. They whined the hole way home giving me shit about not taking them to get food. They came out of a bar with two food trucks and a hot dog stand right next to the bar.

Good news is I won't ever get them again. You lose money on drive thru waits and they always eat in your car and make a mess. No thanks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Passenger was angry because I didn't stop at McDonalds, then requested I speed to hurry to get to the destination. Told her speed limit was 30mph, she got angry at that as well.
> 
> I recently realized we virtually don't get paid for waiting only 15 to 20 cents per minute.
> 
> ...


Yes.
I stop at Mc Donalds for customers.

Because they Work there.
The uniform is a giveaway.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Two minutes past you had all the time in the world to sit in the endless drive-through queue at Icky-D's and now you want me to hurry? What changed, Sirrah? (or Madame)
> 
> A surge is all the more reason not to do drive-through.


You can watch youre mileage drop while waiting at Drive Thru !
An all day average can LOSE 3 m.p.g. at a SINGLE drive thru !


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Passenger was angry because I didn't stop at McDonalds, then requested I speed to hurry to get to the destination. Told her speed limit was 30mph, she got angry at that as well.
> 
> I recently realized we virtually don't get paid for waiting only 15 to 20 cents per minute.
> 
> ...


This is what you signed up for. Of course, you stop.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ribak said:


> This is what you signed up for. Of course, you stop.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I made a stop today so a woman could buy cigarettes at a gas station. It took two minutes, and she tipped me more than the cost of the ride.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> This is where I have trouble with the riff raff.


I've never had trouble with Riff. He is one of my favorite characters.









Now who would have trouble with someone as lovable as that?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

It depends how someone asks me to be honest. I don't mind stopping at a liquor store or going through a drive thru if they ask me in a nice and respectful way..if they demand it then I will always say no.

Most drive thru or stop at 7-11 take 2-5 minutes and rarely longer then 10 minutes. More then half the time they will either tip you or offer to get you something. Sometimes you'll get the passenger that doesn't tip after you stopped for them but it's pretty rare and never ruins my day.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> It depends how someone asks me to be honest. I don't mind stopping at a liquor store or going through a drive thru if they ask me in a nice and respectful way..if they demand it then I will always say no.
> 
> Most drive thru or stop at 7-11 take 2-5 minutes and rarely longer then 10 minutes. More then half the time they will either tip you or offer to get you something. Sometimes you'll get the passenger that doesn't tip after you stopped for them but it's pretty rare and never ruins my day.


I stop but don't get tipped in the past.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I had a 600% Plus ride going 3 miles the other night. I was still hesitant to stop at the drive thru. Only did it because they were nice, there was no line, and the surge was coming to an end


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Whether or not I choose to stop at any drive thru is dependent on three things...

1. Passenger's rating (Low ratings...nope. You suck as a passenger and human being).
2. Length of the trip (Short trips...screw you hippie, ain't gonna happen).
3. How many passengers are in the van (the more pax, the less likely I am to do it).

I just say "Sorry, I don't allow food in my van. Previous passengers have ruined it for everyone".

"But we won't eat in the van!"

"Yeah, that's what they said and I spent fifteen minutes cleaning up their mess, and I don't get paid to wait in line and I don't get paid to clean up after other people's adult children and I really hate having to charge a hundred and fifty dollar clean up fee for the mess".

"But but but but...."

If they say "I'll give you a fat tip" then you know it's BS, so then I say "Okay, fine. Twenty bucks in cash, up front and I will do it". Of course, this is where they say "Oh, I'll tip you through the app", then I say "Yeah, that's what they always say and I get a low rating, and no tip. Sorry, it's not gonna happen, but what I will do is drop you off there and you can get another ride when you're done".


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I just say "No". 

And you need to put a complaint in for before false retaliation happens on the passenger side. 

1-star, and say they made racist comments and they slapped you on the back of the head while driving.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Whether or not I choose to stop at any drive thru is dependent on three things...
> 
> 1. Passenger's rating (Low ratings...nope. You suck as a passenger and human being).
> 2. Length of the trip (Short trips...screw you hippie, ain't gonna happen).
> ...


Seems like a lot of work and explaining. Probably would take the same amount of time to stop at a drive thru or liquor store by the time your done explaining why you can't stop.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Seems like a lot of work and explaining. Probably would take the same amount of time to stop at a drive thru or liquor store by the time your done explaining why you can't stop.


Wow, shillymcshill face.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Whether or not I choose to stop at any drive thru is dependent on three things...
> 
> 1. Passenger's rating (Low ratings...nope. You suck as a passenger and human being).
> 2. Length of the trip (Short trips...screw you hippie, ain't gonna happen).
> ...


I've gotten in awkward ones where the customer says they'll tip nice and I legit asked "what's nice" and the dude said $2. I laughed and said it'd have to be like $20 during a surge for me to consider it. He was mad but still 5 starred and tipped in app. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Seems like a lot of work and explaining. Probably would take the same amount of time to stop at a drive thru or liquor store by the time your done explaining why you can't stop.


Not if you talk while you drive to their destination. I am not sitting on the side of the road wasting my time.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Not if you talk while you drive to their destination. I am not sitting on the side of the road wasting my time.


"I am not sitting on the side of the road wasting my time" lol isn't that what uber drivers do? We sit and wait for rides. What's 5 or 10 minutes waiting through a drive thru. Half the time when you drive your sitting in your car waiting for a ride anyways.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Passengers are getting wise. They set the original destination to McDonalds, then once you get there they update to their final destination. You still aren't obligated to wait in the drive-thru. But at least they get you there.


I have no problem with that. We get to McD's then they get out then I get on to my next one. Easy.
As previously mentioned ... I tell them that I get ten cents a minute (true) for wait time. "That is $6 an hour. Can't do it, unless you are willing to pay a fair wage."


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> "I am not sitting on the side of the road wasting my time" lol isn't that what uber drivers do? We sit and wait for rides. What's 5 or 10 minutes waiting through a drive thru. Half the time when you drive your sitting in your car waiting for a ride anyways.


But when you are in a drive thru you are stuck with the rider at .11c a minute. At least if I'm waiting for a ride, I'm not being held captive and am available for better rides


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> But when you are in a drive thru you are stuck with the rider at .11c a minute. At least if I'm waiting for a ride, I'm not being held captive and am available for better rides


Like i said before there are benefits to making stops for people. Half of the time I stop for someone they either give me a tip or offer to get me something. I mean think about it how often does someone ask to stop? Maybe 1 out of 10 rides. I look at it the same way people bring in dogs. Rarely happens and it's a minor inconvenience that could end up paying off with a nice tip or a Red Bull or free burrito. Bottom line is it's never a big deal and never should put to much thought into it. I drive all week and 5 to 10 people might ask me to stop. Sure no problem it's not a big deal. I sit in my car waiting for rides all day anyway and if I really want to make up that lost 5 minutes from waiting in a drive thru I'll just give another ride.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Hell to the no


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I mean think about it how often does someone ask to stop?


This. Stops are very rare. And it may cost you, what, five or ten minutes? Just not a big deal.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> This. Stops are very rare. And it may cost you, what, five or ten minutes? Just not a big deal.


The issue that I have with it is that 90% (if not more) of requested drive thru stops are during a surge at bar close when they are at their busiest. Absolutely not.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

One of my best methods to dodge that wait time.

Like a 2 mile trip, she wanted to go to McDonald's drive-thru. I told her to change the destination in the application to McDonalds otherwise we can't go thru the drive-thru. She changed it in her application.

When we arrived, I pulled into parking space. I told her I wanted to order something as well, and this place always screws up two orders through the drive-thru. She gets out and heads to the door, I act like I'm fumbling around looking for my wallet or maybe some change. As soon as she was inside, complete trip, slam door, start the vehicle and hauled ass.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> One of my best methods to dodge that wait time.
> 
> Like a 2 mile trip, she wanted to go to McDonald's drive-thru. I told her to change the destination in the application to McDonalds otherwise we can't go thru the drive-thru. She changed it in her application.
> 
> When we arrived, I pulled into parking space. I told her I wanted to order something as well, and this place always screws up two orders through the drive-thru. She gets out and heads to the door, I act like I'm fumbling around looking for my wallet or maybe some change. As soon as she was inside, complete trip, slam door, start the vehicle and hauled ass.


I mean that's funny but it's a guaranteed 1 star and a report


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Nope but I'm happy to drop them off so they can enjoy a nice sit down meal.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> But when you are in a drive thru you are stuck with the rider at .11c a minute. At least if I'm waiting for a ride, I'm not being held captive and am available for better rides


Good point!

Also, the more time you're with pax the more time you have to say something or make a mistake leading to 1 star or worse an accident.



UberUber81 said:


> I just say "No".
> 
> And you need to put a complaint in for before false retaliation happens on the passenger side.
> 
> 1-star, and say they made racist comments and they slapped you on the back of the head while driving.


Yup. Told lady rider i wouldn't stop soon after got an email from Lyft saying a passenger said i touched them.

What b.s.!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Good point!
> 
> Also, the more time you're with pax the more time you have to say something or make a mistake leading to 1 star or worse an accident.
> 
> ...


I hope you got a good feel. Did you go the booby or the Trump route of touching? LMAO


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Whether or not I choose to stop at any drive thru is dependent on three things...
> 
> 1. Passenger's rating (Low ratings...nope. You suck as a passenger and human being).
> 2. Length of the trip (Short trips...screw you hippie, ain't gonna happen).
> ...


A simple no would be easier. You love to talk man. Get a hobby.



Nonya busy said:


> Passenger was angry because I didn't stop at McDonalds, then requested I speed to hurry to get to the destination. Told her speed limit was 30mph, she got angry at that as well.
> 
> I recently realized we virtually don't get paid for waiting only 15 to 20 cents per minute.
> 
> ...


I would stop for a coffee or something to eat. If they don't offer to pay then I'll pay for it. Good way not to take a break for that stuff and missing out.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> I hope you got a good feel. Did you go the booby or the Trump route of touching? LMAO


Sorry but nothing funny about false sexual charges. Hurts alot of drivers. It also hurts women who actually experience sexual harassment but people believes she's lying like other women who do it for spite or money.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Sorry but nothing funny about false sexual charges. Hurts alot of drivers. It also hurts women who actually experience sexual harassment but people believes she's lying like other women who do it for spite or money.


Guess we have different senses of humor. You can laugh at the situation without laughing at the act.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I stop long enough for them to get out.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

I do it everytime...


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> I do it everytime...


This is going to sound racist, but, it depends on the race of the pax.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Trunkcorpse said:


> This is going to sound racist, but, it depends on the race of the pax.


Yeah that Definitely sounds racist.. do you thinks that the McDonald's crew member is going to suspect your muslim pax is an alqeada member and call the FBI and put you at risk or harboring a terroist or something? I don't understand


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

htowndriver said:


> Yeah that Definitely sounds racist.. do you thinks that the McDonald's crew member is going to suspect your muslim pax is an alqeada member and call the FBI and put you at risk or harboring a terroist or something? I don't understand


Yes you do.
Come on ...


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

hell yeah ill do it, pax will buy me food for me. sometimes you gotta take handouts.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I do stop at McDonnals but not allow to eat in my car (Australia)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tinymoon said:


> I do stop at McDonnals but not allow to eat in my car (Australia)


Does Mikky D's use roo-meat in their burgers there, mate?
(gotta speak their language)


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Good point!
> 
> Also, the more time you're with pax the more time you have to say something or make a mistake leading to 1 star or worse an accident.
> 
> ...


I rarely delve into the rider app but is there a "Report problem with ride, driver touched me option?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Like i said before there are benefits to making stops for people. Half of the time I stop for someone they either give me a tip or offer to get me something. I mean think about it how often does someone ask to stop? Maybe 1 out of 10 rides. I look at it the same way people bring in dogs. Rarely happens and it's a minor inconvenience that could end up paying off with a nice tip or a Red Bull or free burrito. Bottom line is it's never a big deal and never should put to much thought into it. I drive all week and 5 to 10 people might ask me to stop. Sure no problem it's not a big deal. I sit in my car waiting for rides all day anyway and if I really want to make up that lost 5 minutes from waiting in a drive thru I'll just give another ride.


I think it depends on when you drive. If it is around 2pm and things are slow then maybe it isn't a big deal. OTOH if it is 2am and there is a 5x surge do you really want to wait 30 minutes at the McDonald's drive thru only to earn $4.50 on the ride? I believe in not being a jerk and treating people right but the per minute charge in most areas means we are being taken advantage of.

I'd love for Uber to make profile options for this such as "Accept stops?" "Accept drive-thru requests?" and let the driver decide whether they will accept these trips. Then require the passenger to check off an option for it if they want it. If they fail to check the option and want it the driver can refuse and earn the cancel fee. This would be the fair way to do it with everyone being happy. Some drivers would actually gladly accept these trips.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

My understanding is that by clicking to go offline the current passenger cannot add a further stop to the trip? Might well be mistaken tho.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Only if I'm getting something as well.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I think it depends on when you drive. If it is around 2pm and things are slow then maybe it isn't a big deal. OTOH if it is 2am and there is a 5x surge do you really want to wait 30 minutes at the McDonald's drive thru only to earn $4.50 on the ride? I believe in not being a jerk and treating people right but the per minute charge in most areas means we are being taken advantage of.
> 
> I'd love for Uber to make profile options for this such as "Accept stops?" "Accept drive-thru requests?" and let the driver decide whether they will accept these trips. Then require the passenger to check off an option for it if they want it. If they fail to check the option and want it the driver can refuse and earn the cancel fee. This would be the fair way to do it with everyone being happy. Some drivers would actually gladly accept these trips.


Well obviously circumstances can dictate what I will and won't do. If I was in an area where the surge is 5x then I'm assuming the rider who wants to go through a drive thru is also on a surge ride.


----------

